# O/T: Lowes or Home Depot, which one do you not like?



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd be willing to bet many of us have made quick trips to the local Lowes or Home Depot to get items for our hobbies. I have really been disappointed by one of these two companies, and I wanted to get other people's opinions. I went in to one of them today and bought a high-speed cutting bit for my Dremel. The store tag over the hook had the price as $6.37 yet when I checked out the price was $9.98......and I got a total dumb-azz deer-in-the-headlights look from the cashier when I mentioned it. So I figure they are $3.61 to the plus side though now I'll never go back into ANY of their chain stores. It'll be fun to see how much money I spend at their competitor's over the next year. I never really cared for their NASCAR team, either.........

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is it possible another customer put it back in the wrong place, or was the peg full of them? I do hate it when that happens, but i hate it even more when there's no price for the item I want...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I can't ever find what I want in Home Cheapo so I avoid it at all costs. I really liked Menards back in Wisconsin but there aren't any around here in the land of Lowes...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sometimes items are hanging on the wrong hooks because ....
I don't know.
but nearly all the price tags have the item number that is on the item card and can allow verification.
when I find a discrepancy in price, I ask to have it verified and request a manager if necessary.
while this takes time and can make the people behind me in line somewhat upset I stick to my guns.
I have been known to NOT purchase said item if I think it is too expensive.
there is one of the two that you mention that I prefer and mostly because the employees DO help, but I find myself shopping both on occasion for various reasons.
I understand your point and have been there myself on occasion.
perhaps you will always be able to find what you want at the locale you prefer.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

As with any "big-box" store, you can expect unpleasant (in-store) experiences as previously mentioned. I don't even go there unless I know exactly what I want and they have stock. I normally check their websites first before going. Otherwise, it's waste of time and gas.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dislike them equally, but Ed works for the Depot so I do my part to keep him employed...that and its closer to Taco Time.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

And there is usually a KFC right next to Taco Bell. I loves fried chicken!!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

" think Ace" your " Local" hardware store freindly salespeople and plenty of small screws and nuts for that hard to finish project.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Agreed!! Ace people are good at customer service and willing to go the extra step to help you find what you need. They are better that HD or Lowes for hardware.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm on the fence. Each has its good points. We just got a Lowes here in town about a year or so ago, and I didn't care for it at first...they didn't cut wood down for you and seemed to be focusing more on contractors. They got better though, and actually have more selection now on little stuff you'd use for modelling like craft wood and small dowels and such.

Home Depot (in my area) has less selection, but the guys in the tool dept are second to none and can always tell you the best way to accomplish something. And if you need something that their store doesn't carry, these guys always will tell you where in our city you can find it. I think it helps that when HD opened here, they seemed to have taken the time to find actual tradesmen that know what they're doing. That's worth something too.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The item(there were 4 or 5) were hanging on the correct hook, and I checked the website price list, which was just a little cheaper than the displayed store price. 
I was at a Menard's store in Illinois in the Summer of 2011 and was really impressed with the selection and the staff.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

my wife said I have shop at lowes
she does not like the others stores view on marriage.

I also walked into HD, close to a july 4th looked at the flags they had for sale and the flags we made in china

we to lowes, and the looked like almost the same flags (red white & blue:jest: )
but they were made in the USA


so I normally go to debbie's(local HW store) 1st then lowes 1st


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Here's my favorite experience at HD. Try going for lumber and sift through twisted, knotty piles trying to find something that resembles quality? It's almost impossible.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I never go to the self check out. no matter how long the line.
One regester open. & 6 workers standing by the self check out?
SJJ


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

clydeomite said:


> " think Ace" your " Local" hardware store freindly salespeople and plenty of small screws and nuts for that hard to finish project.
> Clyde-0-Mite


You read my mind.......


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

We have a Lowes & Menards here locally, Menards is closer, and the prices are generally a little lower, Lowes I have found is on a rape and pillage mission for most of their hardware, as well as materials.

We also have a mom & pop style Ace Hardware, Its called Handy Hardware, It is a blast from the past, they have everything, fair priced and they know what they are doing, no deer in the headlight look when you ask for a #2 screw. 

An example I bought some cork stoppers from Menards $1.66 each, needed 4, went to Handy, bought the same sized rubber stoppers for $0.46 each, better product, better price. 

ACE / Local mom & pop hardware stores are a winner for me everytime.

Boosted


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Ace has a better quality lumber selection and will help you pick & load as you drive through. Service like the "good old days".


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Home Depots social politics is enough to keep me away from here on out.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

theking43 said:


> Here's my favorite experience at HD. Try going for lumber and sift through twisted, knotty piles trying to find something that resembles quality? It's almost impossible.


True dat, I grew up and again live in what was a booming lumber mill community in the Pac NW. My expectation for quality in wood products is pretty high.

The young bucks at the lumber yard, if ya can call it that, dread it when they see the old boys rolling in. They usually have 2 er 3 slings of something approaching 1.5" and 3.5" open and strewn about. We used to call them too-ba-foes (2x4's).

Not remarkable when ya think about it. Logging forests and modern era tree farming are two different things. Over the years they genetically modified the Douglas Fir for accelerated growth and quicker harvests; thus good timber, clear of knots, with tight properly aged growth rings as god designed it is actually minimized. 

Due to harvesting before true maturity, less growth ring density, and then kiln drying; it's little wonder that the common 2x4 is "hooked" everyway from Sunday, and it looks like Al Capone shot it up in a drunken rage.

A "Pringles" potato chip by any other name.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The cleanliness, quality and lighting are better at our Lowes. Prices and selection are better at HD. For anything sizeable I go to the local Lumber Yard for the hours are more limited so you have to plan. The closest Menards are about an hour away but those stores are massive and have good prices.

In my area we have a local hardware chain called ACO. Easily the worst ever. Ace and Do It hardware are much better.

Anytime I buy one of those flawed pieces of lumber at HD they take 10-20%+ off if you point out the flaw (split warp etc). BTW what do the big boxes do with all of that treated curved lumber once we have decided we are not that hard up?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

theking43 said:


> Here's my favorite experience at HD. Try going for lumber and sift through twisted, knotty piles trying to find something that resembles quality? It's almost impossible.


 
+1 on this. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I generally don't shop at either. I believe I've purchased at Lowes once in the past 6 years. That was for the 2 sheets of insulation board for scenery. In most cases, I'll start with Walmart and then move on to Farm Supply or True Value for whatever Wally doesn't have.

I used to deliver to the Menards chain back when I was on the road. They are exceptionally impressive!! Kinda like the Super Walmart of home improvement stores...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> I dislike them equally, but Ed works for the Depot so I do my part to keep him employed...that and its closer to Taco Time.


It comes down to store to store employees, the Lehigh Valley area (we'll say Allentown, cuz more people heard of it) Has a nice handful of Home Depots and Lowes, both have "bad" stores and "good" stores, you just gotta know which ones.

And I didn't mention it, but 2 weeks ago, I flip flopped my part time job with my full time job. I'm now a part time Home Depot person and it don't look like they want me around very long, you would think after over 18 years they would appreciate me wanting to stay with them because I am the only store trainer for all the fork lift and reach trucks, and I managed and ran 8 different departments, but making close to $25.00 an hour is a no-no anymore for them, hence the name Home-Cheapo.

And both depot and slowes are managing the business more and more like Wallyworld, so its just a matter a time before someone else steps up to bat and takes them both out. people go into walmart to buy milk and dogfood, people go into home centers with a project in mind that usually requires a skilled friendly person to help them. Home centers dont want a skilled $25 an hour employee, they want 3 just outta high schoolers for $8.00 an hour that they feel they can "train" to be top sales people for them. It's not working anymore and it was time for me to move on.

Sorry for the long rant, but my vote goes for neither. the Ace hardware is the closest to my house now, and the retired plumber there forgot more than I know, and he'll help you with a smile.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And almost all of Depots products are from China anymore. I'm sure Slowes is the same.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

"Slowes".......I usually refer to them but instead of the word starting with the letter "S" it starts with a "B"

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

As a previous lumber and building materials manager at Home Depot a long time ago and an assistant department manager at Builders Square before they closed. I can honestly say that the turn over in employees is very high and the quality pool is very low. Don't expect much, unless working with management. Keep in mind that the towns these are in are less than 25000 people.

Just some help for you prior or current military members. Home Depot and Lowes give a 10% discount with a current ID. You need to ask for it. They honor it here even on major appliances and lumber! Most hardware I buy from fastenal or the not so local Ace. The local Ace guy here is extremely expensive and rude.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

...... and the retired plumber there forgot more than I know, and he'll help you with a smile.

Touche'


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorta lucky... Got the Mom and Pop Lumberyard 2 miles north and the Momand pop hardware store 2 miles south. 98 times out of 100 they greet you at the door and help you find exactly what you need. They carry heavier items out to the truck for you. My kinda place .. The big box stores are only worried about carrying your cash right out your wallet and could give a flying fart if you throw your back out loading the stuff up. ...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here in town we have HD, Lowes and Harbor Freight all within a mile of each other. Cannot count the times when looking for something specific went to HD then Lowes and was skunked only to stop by Harbor Freight on the way home and BINGO found what I was looking for.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like Lowe's better because of this guy....






but I do miss Handy Dan...


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, having said all this...you guys are talking about ACE and such. Up here in Canucklehead land we have Home Hardware and they seem to understand their niche in the market quite well as an old school hardware store. Most franchisees put his own name on it, like "Tuckey's" Home Hardware etc.

Freindly to a fault, involved in the community, and always very helpful staff. They don't all have lumber, but you can get just about anything from them that the other stores have.

I discovered them after a brief boycott of both Lowes and Home Depot. Its always irked the crap out of me that they both have their names plastered all over NASCAR, but they won't even buy a billboard at a Canadian race track, let alone sponsor someone. Home Hardware does, as does Canadian Tire....so I try to do my business there. Unfortunately HD is a block from my house, and they are the only store in my end of town that has lumber, so principle occasionally gets trumped by proximity. (he said guiltily)


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Looking for a Hardware store you are...take you to one I will...very near they are*

Bob...Let go my Eggo...I don't know...they both Blow...the best and the Brat-worst show...I don't know...they are both using the jedi mind trick to get you to go...I just like to watch the corn grow...zilla


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

sidejobjon said:


> I never go to the self check out. no matter how long the line.
> One regester open. & 6 workers standing by the self check out?
> SJJ


I'll go to the self check out when the give me a discount for checking myself out. If you want a real experience, go to the self check out at your local Walmart. Good Luck with that!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I would shop at the local Lowes but I cannot get past the bi-lingual signage everywhere. I live in the USA, in the uppermid-west, and not on the border with Mexico. Now if they had some Canadian language signs as well as english, I could understand that. 
Our Home Despot changes day to day. One week it is clean and well stocked, next time it is crap. 
So I don't bother anymore and just go to Menards. Always clean, well lit and well stocked. Most people know what they are doing...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rodstrguy - I totally unserstand what you are saying. In some of ours here the signs are not even IN English.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

My ex and I found something like an anthropology experiment while visiting big box hardware stores. We ALWAYS wound up bickering at HD, but at Lowe's we were able to find what we needed peacefully. I'm now somewhat tempted to go to HD out of spite.

That said, the local DoItBest hardware store has great people, nearly everything I need and trippy paint tinter photos on their Facebook page.

-Cory


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Doing all types of construction for a living I find both Lowes and Home Depot about equal. The tools and hardware are alright, and the lumber so, so. But Menards by far is the worst, tools are lower quality, hardware is junk, ant the materials, well, if it isn't warped when you load it, it will be before you get to the job, and to top it off having to get out of the truck, open the tool box and open the trailer, have them go through it all, and then question you as to if you already had this and that before you came in the yard.
When it comes to materials, I buy from a local lumber dealer, about the same price, better quality, knowledgeable people, free delivery if I want/need it, and no rumaging through my stuff. Oh, and no having to talk to three different people when I want to return/ exchange something.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow, TGM, sounds like you have a crappy Menards by you... All the ones around here are the larger ones, have huge selection of tools and lumber. Cheap stuff throught the expensive stuff. Always been able to find decent lumber, though if you have them pick it out you get what they grab, and no one is as concerned about how good it is but you. That has been my expierience no matter where I go.
I get the part of being called a thief without being one too, always come empty-handed so-to-speak.


----------

